# Generator circuit breaker keeps tripping...



## ShortNorthBagel

OK, I run a food truck, originally I was using a 2500 watt generator made by Onan Cummings. The generator ran my commercial steamer (1800 watts) and my refrigerator (500 watts). I quickly ran into problems with generator as it would shut off frequently. 

I determined the 2500 generator was not big enough to run my load. I switched to a 3550 watt generator to run the same load (2300 total watts). I'm running into the same problem. Now the generator won't shut off completely, it continues to run, however the circuit break trips and I don't get power to my steamer and refrigerator.

Now this doesn't happen all the time, some times it works the entire time I am serving (2-3 hours), sometimes it trips and I have to reset the circuits and it works for a while then trips again. I'm not sure what the issue is as a 3550 watt generator should run my load.

Other variables: I use a 20amp power strip and run two extension cords from the power strip to the steamer and refrigerator. I am not using heavy duty extension cords, I'm using your typical orange cords. 1 cord is 50ft and 1 is 100ft. Could there be in an issue in how I'm plugging my equipment into my generator?

I've also noticed the problem occurs more often when the generator is exposed to heat, I try to keep it in shade but that only works some of the time.

Please help!


----------



## 89yt12

Ok so I take it your running a portable genny and not a rv style that would be mounted in your food truck and hard wired into it

so lets start with the extention cords, I would run one "heavy" cord to the food truck, keep it under 50' and atleast 10 gauge, I would prefer 8. then use a heavy duty duplex plug to plug the steamer and fridge into it useing their cords

Other option would be 2 12 gauge under 50' but would prefer 10

you are getting a voltage drop through the "regular orange cords" and thats probably causing your problem

Another is the "surge" watts that whatever is hooked to it is, surge watts could be triping it

I would mount my genny to the truck somehow so your power cord will be short as possible, if sound is a problem I suggest a Honda EU3000, would give you 3000 watts and is quite, but it costs A Honda EG4000 may be louder but a 4000 watts and cheaper than a EU serries it may be the way to go


----------



## ShortNorthBagel

Thanks, I'll let you know how those cords work out.


----------



## redstargenerator

One of my friend is also facing the same problem with his 5.5kw Honda Generator. If you could let me know that whether it worked for your or not, I would really appreciate it. Also, I can help my friend as well with his generator tripping problems.


----------



## Apple211

Great information. Thanks for the posts.


----------

